# Nissan vs Toyota



## qamar_pakistan (Sep 27, 2015)

Yesterday got a chance to view a short race of multiple cars. A friend of me having QG18DE dare to race with Toyota 2zzGE. But Toyota is too fast. Which Nissan engine is good enough to beat Toyota 2ZZGE ?

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Well you can always get yourself a 370Z which should do the job; it's rated as follows: 
Engine
3.7 L Premium Unleaded V-6
Horsepower
350 @ 7400 RPM
Torque
276 @ 5200 RPM


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I am sure you will find a few that will do the trick among those on this list
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Nissan_engines

Found this to be interesting regarding the Toyota engine 

http://www.thedailystar.net/shift/features/2ZZGE-small-budget-big-performance-109288


----------



## qamar_pakistan (Sep 27, 2015)

rogoman said:


> Well you can always get yourself a 370Z which should do the job; it's rated as follows:
> Engine
> 3.7 L Premium Unleaded V-6
> Horsepower
> ...


But 2zz is 1800 cc and 4 cylinder, the main difference is 200HP and QG18DE is only 120HP. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

So basically you have answered your own question. The answer is any Nissan engine with more hp and torque. The 370Z will beat your friends Toyota. As for 4 cylinder ones, I am pretty sure that the sr20det can be modified to be pushing close to 400 hp. Guess I am not too clear on what exactly it is that you are asking.


----------



## qamar_pakistan (Sep 27, 2015)

quadraria10 said:


> So basically you have answered your own question. The answer is any Nissan engine with more hp and torque. The 370Z will beat your friends Toyota. As for 4 cylinder ones, I am pretty sure that the sr20det can be modified to be pushing close to 400 hp. Guess I am not too clear on what exactly it is that you are asking.


Basically 2zzge is VVLi technology which helps him to gain that much HP. I personally want to know on practical basis that Nissan which engine is VVLi compatible like SR16VVL or SR20VVL and what is their output HP?

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There was a version of the SR20VE in the 2001-2003 Nissan Primera that had 204 HP and 152 ft/lbs of torque. There was also the SR20VET which had 276 HP and 228 ft/lbs of torque, used in the 2001-2007 X-trail GT. Both of these were VVL engines. The SR20DET was not a VVL engine, but there was a 227 HP/210 ft-lb torque version used in the 1990-1994 Pulsar GTI-R.


----------



## qamar_pakistan (Sep 27, 2015)

smj999smj said:


> There was a version of the SR20VE in the 2001-2003 Nissan Primera that had 204 HP and 152 ft/lbs of torque. There was also the SR20VET which had 276 HP and 228 ft/lbs of torque, used in the 2001-2007 X-trail GT. Both of these were VVL engines. The SR20DET was not a VVL engine, but there was a 227 HP/210 ft-lb torque version used in the 1990-1994 Pulsar GTI-R.


Now thats the series of engine having 4 inline cylinders which can compete with Toyota 2ZZGE easily. Thanks for the information @smj999smj

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------

